# spanish chorizos



## thornwill (Aug 30, 2018)

Hi, this is my first time on the forum and I'm looking for some advice when it comes time to incubate the chorizos for 48 hours at 77 deg.F. I'm having a hard time trusting the quality of the meat after it has been left at room temp. for 2 days. My recipe calls for salt, dextrose and cure #2 and I read a lot of articles that deal with RH, PH and good bacteria, but I'm still having trouble pulling the trigger. 

Is there anyone out there that could help put my mind at ease? And in laymen terms!


----------



## browneyesvictim (Aug 30, 2018)

Lets take a look at what recipe you are planning to use... Just at first glance, Cure #2 is typically used for long-term dry curing for extended curing use of nitrite/nitrate. I would expect cure #1 would typically be used which is a shorter-term cure for Chorizo. In any case, the cure is what you must use appropriately for preventing Botulism. Does your recipe also call for a "good" bacteria starter culture as well? Can you please reference your recipe?


----------



## thornwill (Aug 30, 2018)

browneyesvictim said:


> Lets take a look at what recipe you are planning to use... Just at first glance, Cure #2 is typically used for long-term dry curing for extended curing use of nitrite/nitrate. I would expect cure #1 would typically be used which is a shorter-term cure for Chorizo. In any case, the cure is what you must use appropriately for preventing Botulism. Does your recipe also call for a "good" bacteria starter culture as well? Can you please reference your recipe?




Thanks for the quick reply. This is what I'm working with:

http://lpoli.50webs.com/Sausage recipes.htm#CHORIZO-FRESH

I would appreciate your input. When I was much younger my grandfather made these and stored them in his wine cellar, after he passed I was still able to some up at the Spanish Society, but it seems that they have all passed as well. Now that I'm retired I figure I'll have plenty of time to work on these once I get past my initial fears....Thanks again


----------



## browneyesvictim (Aug 30, 2018)

I don't see anything wrong with the recipe itself, but technique is important. That 24hr fermentation period is normal as long as cure is used- no worries. Dry curing is a little more advanced because it requires right place to control humidity and temp. On the market recently is UMAI which I might recommend if you don't have a dry curing chamber or controlled environment for the dry aging. With UMAI casings you can do the aging right in your refrigerator.


----------



## thornwill (Aug 30, 2018)

Well I really appreciate the advice. I guess it's just a leap of faith until I see how the first batch works out. Thank you


----------

